# Your Method for Cutting & Keeping Lettuce



## mittshel (May 26, 2010)

We eat salad every night and the challenge of keeping fresh, crisp, green romaine has become a pain.  Will you please share some of your ideas with me on the subject?  Thank you.  Betsy.


----------



## Selkie (May 26, 2010)

Keep it as dry as possible.


----------



## missM (May 26, 2010)

I know plastic bags are anathema now, but if you are like me and often forgt to take your own bags to the supermarket, you will probably receive your vegetables in blue or green bags at the checkout.

I use them to keep my greens fresh and crisp for quite long periods.
Wash the greens and shake dry, then simply put them in the coloured bag, tie loosely and refrigerate.   
Works for me every time.


----------



## babetoo (May 26, 2010)

i only buy living butter lettuce. and i tear off what i need rather than cut it. it will be fresh crisp for a month.

i might buy the odd bag of ready to eat bags of various lettuce, only if i have company and will use it all for one meal.


----------



## spork (May 27, 2010)

I wrap lettuces in paper towel.  It absorbs moisture and keeps them dry.  When the paper towel dampens, I re-wrap with fresh paper towel.  It helps.


----------



## Alix (May 27, 2010)

Don't cut any lettuce, tear instead, wrap in paper towel and then in a ziploc to keep it fresh.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 27, 2010)

I use the paper towel trick also.  Wash, spin dry, pat dry, wrap in paper towel and keep in a bag.


----------



## ChefJune (May 27, 2010)

The secret (not really a secret ) is to NOT wash your produce until you are ready to use them. Water is their friend only when they are in the ground.  After picking, water just abets their rotting.

I bring home my greens and wrap them loosely in paper towels, then into the crisper. When ready to use, I wash them, and dry them as well as possible, if they're for salad. If I'm sauteing, I just shake them dry.

Depends upon how fresh the veggies are when they go into the crisper, but most of the produce from the Greenmarket will keep up to 2 weeks that way.


----------



## ChefJune (May 27, 2010)

Alix said:


> Don't cut any lettuce, tear instead, wrap in paper towel and then in a ziploc to keep it fresh.


 
mmm. I don't tear the lettuce until it's salad time. Otherwise it runs the risk of getting brown edges.


----------



## missM (May 27, 2010)

I'm afraid I have little faith in crispers. Most things I put in mine, turn into liquid fertilizer in no time at all. They are terribly efficient that way I find Lots of people I know, term them "rotters"

If anyone has some hints on how to prevent this situation, apart from keeping them scrupulously clean - which I do - please let me know


----------



## CherokeeRose (May 27, 2010)

If I know I am going to use the lettuce quickly then I go ahead and cut it up and store it in the fridge in water that I add just a pinch of salt to.  Then when it is time to use the lettuce I use a colander and pour the lettuce into it.  Rinse it off to get off excess salt water and then put it on paper towels and pat dry.  Of course lettuce goes quickly in our family.  Salads are an everyday meal.  Lunch and dinner and sometimes a late night snack.


----------

